# FS: Horn Hunter Full Curl Combo Pack



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

*SOLD: Horn Hunter Full Curl Combo Pack*

Horn Hunter Full Curl Combo Pack with Full Curl Meat bag. This pack is in brand new condition. Retail is $300 (https://hornhunterpacks.com/product/full-curl-combo/) for the pack and another $25 for the meat bag.

Yours today for $200...pm me for info....SOLD


----------

